
Restoring the Old Way of Warming: Heating People, Not Places, Parts 2 and 3 - stonlyb
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/03/local-heating.html
======
mikekchar
I'm not sure if the linked article is part 2, part 3 or neither... I was
actually hoping for some more tips, but it seems to just be a rehash of the
information in part 1. Maybe I'm missing something.

Since I already live this way, here are a few things that I haven't seen
mentioned anywhere else:

1) Wear a hat all day. It makes a huge difference. A sleeping cap is essential
on cold winter nights, but even during the day some kind of hat will really
help. I wear a wool cap that makes me look like an old man. My wife seems to
be happy with long hair, but still wears a night cap at night.

2) Your feet and hands are the first thing to get cold. I work at home as a
programmer, so I'm not often moving around. My wife bought me a kind of pillow
with a pocket in it to put my feet. It is amazing. Any kind of pillow with a
blanket over it will work just as well, I think.

3) On the same topic, never, ever go anywhere without wearing slippers. As
soon as your feet get cold, it is really hard to get them warm again.

4) If you are like me and have a sedentary job, make sure to go for walks at
regular intervals. As it never gets below freezing where I live, I also go for
a bike ride at lunch. Your muscles are amazingly efficient heaters -- and you
will lose weight! (I am always worried about being cold on my bike, but even
at 3 or 4 degrees C and the wind howling, the bike is the warmest place to
be).

5) Don't get wet. At cold temperatures it takes forever to get dry again. All
the while you will suffer. If you must get wet (washing dishes, hands, face,
whatever), then make sure to use warm water and be careful not to get your
clothes wet. If your clothes get wet (i.e., if you go for a walk in the rain
and your socks get wet), change to dry ones immediately. I really can't stress
this point enough.

Finally, if you _do_ end up getting cold (your skin feels like ice, or your
fingers or toes go numb), then warm up immediately -- however you have to do
it. If you start shivering, then you have gone waaay too far and you must warm
up. Learning to live comfortably in the cold takes a lot of practice -- it is
not intuitive (at least it hasn't been for me!). Do _not_ "tough it out". If
you get cold, then realize that you have made a mistake somewhere and try to
figure out how to fix it for next time.

~~~
derekp7
One thing that is amazing is in-floor heating (hot water pipes run through the
floor). Lacking that, a heated floor mat under your desk works wonders, and
draws relatively little energy (compared to a space heater at least).

~~~
dba7dba
Korea has been using in-floor heating for a long time. Of course other
cultures/nations have them, but in Korea it's been in use for decades and used
in pretty much all homes.

Following video is from an expat in S Korea who put up a video to show how it
works. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFcmZlxa-
TE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFcmZlxa-TE)

~~~
bane
Some of the best sleeps I've ever had were on the floor in Korea, in winter,
with the ondol system running.

Coming back home, I struggled with electric blankets and all sorts of things
to try and replicate it and the closest I've come is an electric mattress pad.
Something about the low heat rising from beneath you is incredibly comforting.

Every winter we put it on our bed and sleep like babies, even if the rest of
the house is cold.

~~~
dba7dba
Sleeping on ondol room seems to be like sleeping in sauna, except you are
lying down comfortably on a think blanket...

------
archagon
Having recently lived in a few very cold houses... I have to say, no thank
you. In order for a place to feel like home — for my thoughts to relax and
spread out — I absolutely need the temperature to be warm all around me. If it
isn't, I feel like a hostage to my environment, hugging my computer's power
brick and covering myself in heaps of blankets just to keep my mind working.
The outside no longer feels "out"; it's inside too, all around me, chipping
away at my defenses until I start to freeze again.

I need my safe place to be happy and productive.

------
matdrewin
What people fail to remember is that in humid climates like Canada where there
is a lot of rain and snow, it is important to heat well to get rid of humidity
which both increases comfort (humidity makes cold temperatures seem colder
than they are in reality) and also prevents mold formation in houses.

What we should do instead: \- Better insulate houses \- Make smaller living
spaces - No one needs 2000 sq/ft of living space.

------
sjbrownHN
I have lived in 2 cold climates that differ greatly in temperature comfort.
Canada, with its R-2000 "standard" and China with its build-concrete-boxes-as-
fast-as-possible method. The difference is incredible. Though Canada
experienced colder and wetter weather, the indoor comfort was ideal. Whereas
in a drafty concrete box, one relies on "heat people, not places" and it is
uncomfortable much of the time. Especially during typing (gloves and keyboards
don't mix)

I'd say the 3rd paragraph of the article is the most important. If you have
the choice, live in or build an efficent, insulated dwelling. If you're
already stuck in a drafty box, this article has some good insights for you.

I wish it would give more hints on how to keep typing fingers warm though.

~~~
keenerd
With regards to typing, find some fingerless gloves you like. My favorite pair
is under $10 and wool, but instantly makes anyone who tries them on look like
a hobo. Add extra insulation on your arms too. The gloves are also essential
if you like hacking outdoors in temperate climates.

One possibility that I've been meaning to try is a ceramic reptile heat bulb
mounted in an articulated desk lamp, with a dimmer to tune the wattage.

------
brc
Low tech magazine? Now I have seen everything. Luddites rejoice, for your
publication has arrived!

~~~
JetSpiegel
It's not even printed in papyrus! What a sham.

------
the8472
One way to achieve radiative heating (heating surfaces instead of air volume)
are far-infrared radiation panels.

Unlike other IR heaters they don't need to glow red-hot, but they need a
larger surface area due to low power density.

------
Zigurd
In the "What could possibly go wrong?" department:
[http://www.wired.com/2008/01/pain-beam-
centr/](http://www.wired.com/2008/01/pain-beam-centr/)

~~~
MollyR
that's frightening. Sounds like one of pitches in the last episode of HBO's
silicon valley.

------
mrlyc
What worked for me was to do weightlifting every day. I used to run my heating
at 20 degrees (68). Now I'm quite comfortable at 17 (62.6).

------
nmeofthestate
An alternative would be to make energy cheaper, instead of altering behaviours
to cope with energy poverty.

~~~
jonah
Why use more than you need - even if it's free. And besides, even if the
energy is cheap or even free, it still takes resources to capture, store,
transport, and use energy. So: consume less.

~~~
maxharris
_Why use more than you need_

Need for what? Just bare metabolism/survival? Or a flourishing life, where
you're healthy and fully engaged in your work, pastimes and friends, never
giving a moment's notice to things that would be terrible if you didn't live
in an amazing, technologically advanced society with abundant energy?

Things like:

\- healthy fruits and vegetables in the winter

\- visiting your family thousands of miles away over the holidays

\- having clean water, free of naturally occurring bugs such as giardia,
cholera, etc.

\- hospitals with ICUs, surgery rooms, sterilized surgical instruments

\- computers and the Internet

\- having a car big enough to pick up your friends so that you can all go on a
hike in a park with tall trees

\- living in a big city so that you can live near work, great food and culture
- all those buildings and subways took a vast amount of energy to build, and
require a vast amount to keep running

\- being wealthy enough so that you can pursue an education and career instead
of having to work on a farm (or in whatever line of work your parents happened
to be in)

\- having a clean set of clothes every day (if you go back far enough in the
energy-impoverished past, most people did not shower every day, and many only
had one set of clothes that they had to wear and patch until they fell apart!)

\--

How many BTUs does it take to do a heart transplant? Think about the energy
used by all of the equipment inside the hospital needed for the operation, the
energy used to maintain the climate within the building, the energy that the
doctors and nurses and administrators use to power their homes and lives, the
energy it takes to make the tools that the surgeons use, the energy behind
everything the patient takes in during recovery etc. It's a vast amount of
energy!

Life is motion, and it takes energy to move. Using the past two centuries of
progress as a guide, there is no limit to how much life can get better if we
use _more_ energy on all of those things that make life possible and worth
living. (Many of these uses haven't been invented yet!)

